# Justation (sp?) Period



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I have two female guppies and a male guppy. 

A couple days after I got the guppies the female had about 15-20 fry. I assume she was fertilised at or before the store before I got her.

It's only been about two weeks since she had her batch and she is already looking big again. I know that they will have batches every 24 or so days for a good number times just on one fertilisation but she is looking very big again already. 

I have a floating breeder so that we can actually save the babies this time (we weren't prepared for the first batch so they were a nice snack, except for one survivor =P).

My question is essentially, when should I put her in the breeder? I worry that she will get stressed being in there too long but I also worry that she will have her batch either overnight or while I am out. 

She's looking "square" from the front and has a very large gravid spot.

Is it possible she is premature or will she stay large for a couple more weeks?


----------



## gretchup (Jul 9, 2010)

i dont know the answer to your question, but its spelled Gestation.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Female guppies as with just about any livebearer can store sperm up to 6 months. Personally I wouldn't use the breeding trap as they can and do stress the females to the point of not giving birth or cause a premature birth. 

If you have plants in the tank I would just leave her be and let nature take its course part of the fry will survive by hiding in the plants. 

And it sounds like she is ready to give birth soon.


----------

